# Suche nach einem Webframework



## jeegeek (13. Okt 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne Java zur Webentwicklung nutzen. Zur Zeit nutze ich dafür noch Python möchte aber gerne zu Java wechseln. Ich habe mich nun schon einige Zeit mit Tomcat, Servlets, JSP, JSF und MVC beschäftigt. Mit Servlets komme ich sehr gut zurecht, aber diese sind doch am wenigsten geeignet eine Webseite komfortabel auszugeben. Bei JSP und JSF sind die Einstiegshürden einfach zu hoch da dort doch sehr viel verlangt wird wie JSP Expressions, Tags, JSTL und und und :rtfm: Also alles andere als ein leichter Einstieg wenn man schnell eine einfache Aufgabe lösen möchte.

Meine Frage ist nun ob es nicht kleinere Frameworks gibt mit denen man einfach und schnell etwas im Browser ausgeben kann? Optimal wäre es wenn ich meine Webseite als Vorlage habe und dann nur noch an bestimmten Stellen eine Ausgabe schreiben lasse und mich hauptsächlich auf das Programmieren konzentrieren kann ohne viel Schnick Schnack und komplexen Strukturen. Das ganze soll dann auch später einmal im Internet zugänglich sein. Es geht hauptsächlich um kleinere Dinge wie ein kleiner Blog oder Bilderalbum.

Ich bin nun schon einmal auf Spark Framework - A tiny Java web framework und Spark Framework - A tiny Java web framework gestoßen, habt ihr evtl. noch ein paar Tipps für mich? Wichtig wäre eben nur das auch Dokumentation dazu existiert. Alternativ werde ich mir wohl etwas für Servlets einfallen lassen das diese meinen Anforderungen entsprechen 

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Joose (13. Okt 2014)

Vaadin ist auch ein interessantes Framework. 
Ein großer Vorteil dieses Frameworks: Man muss keine HTML Seite pflegen, sondern die UI wird ähnlich "Swing" zusammengestellt.


----------



## chalkbag (13. Okt 2014)

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich mir mal das Google Web Toolkit (GWT) angeschaut.
Vielleicht geht das in die Richtung, was du suchst.

GWT Project

VG


----------



## jeegeek (13. Okt 2014)

Danke euch beiden, Vaadin sieht interessant aus und scheint nicht ganz so komplex zu sein, was auf GWT auch zuzutreffen scheint. Werde mir die beiden einfach mal nehmen und versuchen was damit umzusetzen. Bei Python habe ich immer Karrigell 3.1.1 genutzt so ein Framework wäre natürlich optimal. Bietet die Grundsätzlichen Dinge wie Templates, Sessions und Datenbankzugriffe, ist aber nicht überladen sondern eher minimal und erweiterbar.


----------



## chalkbag (13. Okt 2014)

GWT ist glaub ich recht mächtig. Ein kleines Beispiel hatten wir damals in der Uni aber schnell hinbekommen. GWT ist aber auf jeden Fall ein "lernwürdiges" Framework was man auch öfters in Stellenausschreibungen findet.


----------



## jeegeek (13. Okt 2014)

Habe gerade noch das hier gefunden: Jtpl - Simple template engine for Java

Das ist eine Template Engine die es erlaubt in einem Dokument den ganzen Html Kram zu basteln und dann kann man dort verschiedene Felder erstellen z.B {MEIN_TEXT} und lasse dann einfach in meinem Servlet MEIN_TEXT durch eine beliebige Ausgabe ersetzen. Werde mir das ganze mal ansehen und wenn es funktioniert habe ich genau das gefunden was ich benötige


----------

